

In China, Techies are Dogs - emeltzer
http://inchinatechiesaredogs.pen.io/

======
wisty
2 reasons why:

1\. In China, copying is better than innovating. If you copy, you have no
risk, because you _will_ make money by undercutting your competition. If you
actually innovate, there's a lot of risk, and the potential upside just won't
justify the risks. So techies are useless (except for reverse engineering
foreign tech - and cutting costs). Now that the US and Japan are possibly
cheaper after accounting for better productivity (guess those techies aren't
worthless) and stabler conditions, this will change.

2\. China is capital constrained. You can't start a business because getting
money is too bloody hard. Sure, you can get a bank loan, but the banks only
loan to SOEs. So bosses get a lot more money than plebs. Once again, this is
changing, but not as fast.

------
emeltzer
resubmitted with a fixed URL

